# Tree Stand Build



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I figured I would share my latest tree stand build. Long story short I bought a house and 5 acres in northern Licking County. I am going to be building a 6'x8' by 10' High "clubhouse". I have an elderly father who is a disabled veteran and double knee replacements. I also have 2 kids and my younger son wants to hunt with daddy. I know he cant sit still enough so I want to build this. This will be overlooking my late season plot of Doctor Grant Woods seed mix and a corn feeder later on in the year. I will keep updated as I get more done on it but this is where she stands at this point... I PROMISE IT IS LEVEL. JUST AND OPTICAL ILLUSION


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

looking good so far....will be checking this one out. 


congrats on the house and 5 acres as well. that is my dream in the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a tower stand (no trees). It looks well built..Nice work!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice but doesn't look level...kidding!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We are looking at building a "box" blind off the ground too for an older hunter in our group that has had knee replacement. Would be curious when completed to know how much money invested? I know there are options that can change price: windows, trap door, insulation, etc. Looks like you have thought this out before constructing and I am sure it will last for many years. Did you set the posts in concrete or just have them below the ground with rocks and dirt?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

They are set in concrete. The 4x6x12's are $30 a copy so that stung right off the bat. The 2x6's you see there are $70 bucks. I am reusing 5/4 board for the deck and going to use that as well for vertical siding. I am still anticipating another 2-300 dollars to finish. I just built a pole barn so I will reuse extra metal and vapor barrier for the roof. So a lot of get rid of material I already have will help offset costs


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NICE!

I have similar ideas for my Daughters 8 acres of woods. an 'ELEVATED CABIN'!
BUT, I'm a scrounge,,, & I like rustic,,, so I'm still compiling components. 
( & it also helps to have a band saw mill on a trailer! ;>)

Scrounge. (Maybe some *cheap* ideas for someone else)
I Look for used telephone poles. AND LOCUST TREES. For posts.
Also,,,, if you have a poplar tree on your property, & NOT in a huge hurry, you might want to take it to a mill,,,,, for floor joist, studs, shooting benches, AND lap siding,,, in & out.?

I scrap old camper trailers. I'll use the Crank open windows, roof vents, bunks, cushions,,,,, 12v fan & some lights,,,,, even the TOILET with underneath holding tank is USABLE,,,,,, & in my 'design'! (for OLD PEOPLE & very young grandkids, who always gotta go,,,,, I'm also thinking of adding a rain catching gutter with a 55 gal plastic barrel, with a faucet for washing bloody hands? (maybe a tad over-kill,,, we'll see???? ;>)
*

Word of caution,,,,,, sometimes it's way better to just pour a 4"-6" thick base slab in the bottom of your post holes,,,, than it is to pour the hole full of concrete. Less moisture rot, & no chance of FROST LIFT.
Year after year, I help my neighbor straighten his (what I call it) 'MILLION DOLLAR FENCE',,,, 'cause the o* temps & frost lifts his concreted posts up out of the ground!*

& Please keep us posted on your build.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I didn't take any pics this time but I did get the cross bucks on the poles and the decking down. Now I just have to find the $$ for the million 2x4's I will need.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks great, I built one similar several years ago, mine is 14 ft off the ground and only 4x8 works great for gun or crossbow, in hindsight I would have made it 6x8. My son's that hunt with compound bow can't comfortably hunt out of it. They are great for putting meat in the freezer, we take 3 or 4 out of mine every season, aka the meat house. Looking forward to see the progress.


----------

